# 7-Eleven repaint recommendations?



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got a Merckx Corsa 01 that I'd like to have repainted in the colors of the 7-Eleven livery. Does anyone have a recommended painter or similar experience they can offer? 

I know CyclArt and Joe Bell do fantastic work, but would like to find someone talented, who is less established (read costly) with a shorter waiting list. 

Please post your suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Matt Assenmacher*

Still lovin' my paint job....


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

bud wiser said:


> I've got a Merckx Corsa 01 that I'd like to have repainted in the colors of the 7-Eleven livery. Does anyone have a recommended painter or similar experience they can offer?
> 
> I know CyclArt and Joe Bell do fantastic work, but would like to find someone talented, who is less established (read costly) with a shorter waiting list.
> 
> Please post your suggestions. Thanks in advance.


That looks sharp. Why would you want to repaint it?

TXB


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

Southwest Frameworks in Dallas. I was in a similar position about a year ago and opted not to do 7/11. But I was quoted (IIRC) under $500 for the job including markings. They did repaint my Merckx and did an excellent job.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

texbike said:


> That looks sharp. Why would you want to repaint it?
> 
> TXB


Only because I've lusted after a 7-11 bike for nearly two decades and have finally concluded I can create my own. It's purely an attempt to scratch an itch I've had for a long time. 



teleguy57 said:


> Still lovin' my paint job....


Good suggestion. I can't believe Matt's still around. I remember his nice stuff back when I worked at a bike shop in Indiana in the '80s. Also, there's little better than a white bike with a classic, panel paint job. Good one!



LejeuneCdM said:


> Southwest Frameworks in Dallas. I was in a similar position about a year ago and opted not to do 7/11. But I was quoted (IIRC) under $500 for the job including markings. They did repaint my Merckx and did an excellent job.


You are the 2nd to recommend SW. I sent an email to them earlier today. Do you have pic of your repainted Merckx? It's not Faema painted, is it? 


Thanks to all and if there's more, please keep them coming.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

bud wiser said:


> Only because I've lusted after a 7-11 bike for nearly two decades and have finally concluded I can create my own. It's purely an attempt to scratch an itch I've had for a long time.


OK, gotcha. What size do you ride? I have one that I'm not riding much these days (see the bad attached picture).

Also, check out Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado Springs. Their work is absolutely amazing. However, they may be a bit more expensive than SW Frameworks. A few others that are highly praised are Tom Kellog, VeloColor, and Waterford.

TXB


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

texbike said:


> OK, gotcha. What size do you ride? I have one that I'm not riding much these days (see the bad attached picture).
> 
> Also, check out Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado Springs. Their work is absolutely amazing. However, they may be a bit more expensive than SW Frameworks. A few others that are highly praised are Tom Kellog, VeloColor, and Waterford.
> 
> TXB


Nice picture and nice bike! I'm guessing that's a 57 or 58? The Corsa 01 is a 60 with 58top tube, which is about my size. 

And, where was that picture taken? I play a little game with pics like that and try to guess where they were taken. Often, I can get pretty close. However, yours has me completely stumped. I'll take a stab at Switzerland/Italy, but I bet I'm way off.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

bud wiser said:


> Nice picture and nice bike! I'm guessing that's a 57 or 58? The Corsa 01 is a 60 with 58top tube, which is about my size.
> 
> And, where was that picture taken? I play a little game with pics like that and try to guess where they were taken. Often, I can get pretty close. However, yours has me completely stumped. I'll take a stab at Switzerland/Italy, but I bet I'm way off.


OK, you're off on the size (it's a 56 X 56 and apparently too small for you) but close on the location. The picture was taken about 60 km South of Geneva on top of the Col de la Forclaz near Annecy France (that's Lake Annecy in the background...).

TXB


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

The misty appearance of the photo made it tricky. The shape of the hills tempted me to guess Vietnam, Burma, Thailand, or somewhere like that. But the astroturf, windsock and manicured pastures and water color lead me to guess Switzerland. Fun game for me. I'm counting this as a win.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I've used Joe Bell twice and both paint jobs were excellent, but wait times can be long. Alan Wanta does nice work and he seems to have a fondness for the Merckx frames.
http://wantaframes.com/


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

As requested, Merckx done by SW Frameworks


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes he does*



velomateo said:


> I've used Joe Bell twice and both paint jobs were excellent, but wait times can be long. Alan Wanta does nice work and he seems to have a fondness for the Merckx frames.
> http://wantaframes.com/


and the prices are quite reasonable
Just got a frame and fork back from him and am quite pleased. (have used him twice)

I think his love for them is their ability to hold value


----------

